# Looking for the name of old school VHS car audio instructional videos



## Booyaa63 (Oct 2, 2013)

Back in the day before the internet there was VHS and magazines. From one of the now defunct car audio magazines i ordered a bunch of VHS tapes that dealt with installing speakers, box building, sound waves, etc. They were expensive at the time. I am looking to see if anyone remember the name or the company that p ut them out so I can get some for nostalgia purposes. They were actually informative back then. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I think Select Products used to have videos.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

NAME

I had a few.


----------



## Booyaa63 (Oct 2, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> NAME
> 
> I had a few.


Thank you. the search begins.


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW that's old school stuff there.... Bring back memory's from the early 90's

N.A.M.E.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I saw some of the N.A.M.E. videos on Ebay the other day, searched again just now, came up blank


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Miracle door panels, exotic enclosures, etc...


----------



## THATSALEXUS? (Mar 23, 2009)

Booyaa63 said:


> Thank you. the search begins.





The Dude said:


> I saw some of the N.A.M.E. videos on Ebay the other day, searched again just now, came up blank


I have the full set minus one video I believe. Most if not all brand new, never played. Let me know if anyone's interested. stevef66atgmail is fastest.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

I may have a NAME enclosure building vid stashed away.


----------

